# passiv kühlende Schichten



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2015)

*passiv kühlende Schichten*

Das klingt jetzt wirklich mal interessant, um ohne jeden Energieverbrauch und ohne jeden Lüfter gut zu kühlen:

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v515/n7528/full/nature13883.html
 (Passiv kÃ¼hlende Schichten - Spektrum der Wissenschaft deutsche Übersetzung, aber sehr reduziert)

Es geht um bestimmte hoch reflektierende Schichten aus Halbleitermaterial, die mehr Wärmeenergieabstrahlen als sie aufnehmen und darum, man höre und staune, kälter als die Umgebung werden. Das wird gerade entwickelt. Noch geht es eher um Gebäudekühlung, aber warten wir ab, wo das Material in wenigen Jahren ist.


----------



## cyberhofi (3. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Irgendwo muss da ein Haken sein, sonst könnte man ja damit z.B. einen Stirlingmotor aus dem nichts betreiben, da man ja zwischen Umgebung und diesem Material immer ~5K Temperaturgradient hätte.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Mehr als ein paar mW pro cm² wirst du damit nicht abführen können. Irgendeine Form von Gleichgewicht wird sich auch dort einstellen.

Ein bestrahlter Gegenstand wird in der Sonne auch wärmer als die Umgebungstemperatur in der Luft, weil er mehr absorbiert als abstrahlt (pro Zeit, bei gleichbleibender Energiezufuhr). Deshalb kann man das trotzdem nicht als perpetuum mobile benutzen.
Im Schatten passt er sich der Umgebung wieder an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*



cyberhofi schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss da ein Haken sein, sonst könnte man ja damit z.B. einen Stirlingmotor aus dem nichts betreiben, da man ja zwischen Umgebung und diesem Material immer ~5K Temperaturgradient hätte.


Niemand würde einen Sterlingmotor mit 5°C wirtschaftlich betreiben können. Auch jetzt schon gibt es sowohl im Winter als auch ím Sommer erheblich größere Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Erdreich (8°C) und Luft. Aber das lohnt nicht, in Wärmepumpen bedingt.

Den Haken suche ich auch noch, weil wie gesagt der zweite Hauptsatz verletzt wird. Aber der gilt nur für Makroskopische Systeme und nicht für Quanteneffekte.  Ob der "Trick" allerdings nur bei Sonneneinstrahlung wie beschrieben funktioniert, oder auch in geschlossenen Räumen, muss ich nochmal recherchieren. Prinzipiell läuft es darauf hinaus, dass das Material unterschiedliche Koeffizientren für Reflektion und für Abstrahlung hat. Darum kann es kälter als die Umgebung werden. Damit wäre aber die Entropie negativ, und das geht eigentlich nicht.  Spannende Sache....



Cinnayum schrieb:


> ...Ein bestrahlter Gegenstand wird in der Sonne auch wärmer als die Umgebungstemperatur in der Luft, weil er mehr absorbiert als abstrahlt ....


Darum geht es aber gar nicht . Es geht um den umgekehrten Effekt. Und dann wird es kälter. Es strahlt mehr ab, als es durch die Umgebung aufnimmt.


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Man kann damit nicht kühlen, sondern eher gegen aufheizen "etwas" schützen. Man sollte vorerst auch nicht zuviel in das "kälter als Umgebungstemperatur" reininterpretieren. Ich denke eher, das sich die Schicht viel langsamer Aufheizt als andere Materialien.

Ein Spiegel heizt sich schließlich unter Sonneneinstrahlung auch nicht so schnell auf, wie ein Mattschwarzes Blech. Und ein Spiegel ist nur bedingt hochreflektierend.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*



Eckism schrieb:


> Man kann damit nicht kühlen...


Der Artikel sagt etwas anderes, es geht um die Substitution von Klimaanlagen. Mit Spiegel funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Wenn das Material keine Wärme aufnimmt sondern zurückstrahlt kann man damit nicht kühlen. Das liest sich für mich nach ner Art Isolation.


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Also im Artikel steht drin, das eine Mehrfachschicht zuerst das auftreffende Sonnenlicht zu 97% zurückspiegelt. Diese Beschichtungen sind aber für Infrarotlicht im Bereich von 8 bis 13 µm durchlässig. Dieser langwellige Lichtanteil kommt im Sonnenlicht aber nur zu einem geringen Teil vor und die Erdatmosphäre ist aber für diesen Wellenlängenbereich transparent. Dadurch kann der Aufbau mehr Infrarotlicht im Bereich von 8µm bis 13µm abstrahlen, als er durch die Sonneneinstrahlung aufnimmt. Dadurch kann der Aufbau sich unter die Raumtemperatur abkühlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*



Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn das Material keine Wärme aufnimmt sondern zurückstrahlt kann man damit nicht kühlen. Das liest sich für mich nach ner Art Isolation.


Abstrahlung und Rückstrahlung sind ein Unterschied. Nur so als Daumenwert. Bei 100 °C strahlt ein 1m² großer Schwarzkörper ca. 1KW Energie ab. siehe "Schwarzkörperstrahlung"

Normale Oberflächen haben aber für jeden Frequenzbereich ein gleiches Absorbtions- wie Abstrahlverhalten. Bei dem  im Artikel erwähnte Stoff scheint es anders zu sein.
Absorbtions- und Abstrahlkoeffizient scheinen bei derselben Frequenz unterschiedlich zu sein, er strahlt im thermischen Gleichgewicht, das ansonsten alle Gegenstände in
einem Raum anstreben, mehr Energie ab, als er aufnimmt. Darum wird das Material in der aktuellen Form um bis zu 5°C kälter, als die Umgebungstemperatur. Weiter reflektiert
 es energiereiche Strahlung mit bis zu 97%, was mehr ist, als normale Spiegel schaffen. Wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob es nur in Richtung Weltraum funktioniert,
oder auch in geschlossenen Gebäuden mit Wänden, in denen andere Strahlungsverhältnisse vorliegen. Und die Leistung ist in der Tat noch gering. 

Es sind die ersten Versuche dazu. Ich wollte den thermodynamisch Bewanderten nur eine faszinierende Entwicklung näher bringen.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Sorry für´s  Trippleposting - Grund siehe letztes Posting unten.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

Bitte löschen!


----------



## VJoe2max (5. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*

So wie ich das abstract des papers verstehe, macht man sich hier die  offenbar vergleichsweise gute Durchlässigkeit der Athmosphäre für  Infrarotlicht im Bereich von 8 bis 13 µm Wellenlänge zu nutze, indem man  die Wellenlänge des reflektierten Lichtspektrums durch die  aufgebrachten Hafniumdioxid- und Siliziumdisoxidschichten so verändert,  dass ein größerer Teil des reflektierten Lichts in diesem  Wellenlängenbereich zurückgegespiegelt wird als in dieser Wellenlänge  einfällt. So kann mehr Wärme abtransportiert werden als durch die  Restabsorption des Materials aufgenommen wird, weil diese Wellenlänge  scheinbar gut durch die Athmosphäre kommt, und so ein  Temperaturausgleich mit dem kalten Weltall statt nur mit der Atmosphäre  erreicht wird. Dieser kühlt letzlich die Oberfläche. Dementsprechend  findet auch keine Verletzung des 2ten Hauptsatzes statt. Der Clou daran  steckt demnach also in der Interaktion des einfallenden Lichtspektrums  mit der aufgebrachten Schichtfolge bei der Reflexion. Damit das  funktionieren kann müssen die Schichten vermutlich sehr dünn sein -  wahrscheinlich nahe an Monolagen. Offensichtlich kommt es dabei für  Wellenlängen die ansonsten nicht so viel Energie mitnehmen können zur  Verschiebung der Wellenlänge in den mittleren Infrarotbereich. So kann  dieses modifizierte Licht bei der Reflexion mehr Energie mitnehmen als  es beim Einfall mitgebracht hat und kühlt auf diese Weise das Substrat,  da es die zusätzlich mitgenommene Energie fast ungehindert ins All  befördert - im Gegensatz zu anderen Wellenlängen die bei der Reflexion  nur mitnehmen was sie geliefert haben. Wenn die durch diese  Wellenlängenverschiebung abgestrahlte Energiemenge höher ist als die  durch die imperfekte Reflexion aufgenommene Energie, kühlt sich das  Substrat tatsächlich unter die Umgebungstemperatur ab. Viel tiefere  Gleichgewichtstemperaturen im Substrat wird man damit schätzungsweise  nicht erreichen, weil durch den entstehenden Temperaturgradienten zur  Umgebung natürlich auch wieder Wärme ins Substrat fließt - aber genau  das ist ja der Kühleeffekt den man erreichen will. 

Was mir nicht so richtig einleuchtet ist dieses Transparenzfenster im  genannten Wellenlängenbereich. Eigentlich ist die Athmosphäre wegen des  Wasserdampfs ja nicht gerade gut durchlässig für Infrarotstrahlung. Aber  wahrscheinlich hat das Absorpionsspektum von Wasserdampf im fraglichen  Wellenlängenbereich einfach eine Lücke. Da bin ich zu wenig bewandert  und kann´s erstmal nur glauben. Man müsste ich sich mal weiter einlesen -  scheint interessant zu sein. 


Möglicherweise steckt ja sogar noch mehr Potential in der Technik, wenn  es gelingen würde einen noch größeren Teil des reflektierten Spektrums  ins mittlere Infrarot zu verschieben und zurück zu werfen. Für direkte  Kühlaufgaben bei PCs ist diese Technik aber natürlich nicht geeignet -  schon weil PCs im Regelfal nicht im Freien und in der Sonne stehen. Man  könnte höchstens überlegen, damit einen externen Wärmetauscher auf dem  Dach aufzubauen, der dann über eine große Fläche das Kühlwasser einer  Wakü ein wenig runter kühlt, was dann zur Kühlung der Komponenten  beiträgt. Sonnenlicht-Kühlung so zusagen .  Würde aber nur Tagsüber funktionieren und kommt vermutlich in  absehbarer Zeit sicher auch aus praktischen Gründen nicht in Frage.  


In ähnlicher Weise macht man sich übrigens auch schon länger  Wellenlängenmodifikationen bei sog. leuchtenden Solarzellen zu nutze.  Hier versucht man allerdings die Enerige die im UV-Anteil des  Sonnenlichts steckt für Solarzellen nutzbar zu machen, indem man die  Zellen unter einem Schutzglas betreibt, welches Atome bestimmter  Lanthanoide enthält, die eine Umwandlung von Licht im UV-Bereich zu  sichtbaren Wellenlängen hin bewirkt. Auf diese Weise erhöht sich die  Lichtausbeute im sichtbaren Wellenlängenbereich und es kann etwas mehr  Strom gewonnen werden, ohne an den Zellen etwas ändern zu müssen.  Kommerziell erfolgreiche waren diese Ansätze aber meines Wissens bislang  nicht. 

Wellenlängenmodifikation durch Interaktion mit Festkörpern ist aber  allgemein eine recht beliebte Spielwiese der Materialwissenschaften und  einige Ideen führen zumindest unter Laborberdingen auch wirklich zu  erstaunlichen Effekten. Schwachpunkt vieler solcher Materialien in  kommerzieller Hinsicht ist aber meistens die mangelnde Serien- und  Massentauglichkeit und häufig die Notwendigkeit seltener oder schwer zu  handhabender chemischer Elemente. Schade eigentlich, denn das sind  Bereiche der Forschung, wo neben Erkenntnisgewinn oft auch wirklich  nutzbare Effekte heraus kommen.


Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes paper. Wirklich nervig ist nur mal  wieder die Tatsache, dass es nicht in voller Länge kostenlos verfügbar  ist. Diese Beschränlungen des Zugriffs auf das Wissen der Welt behindern  imho die Wissenschaften nicht unerheblich - andererseits finanzieren  sie sie zwar auch zum geringen Teil, aber leider bleibt der Löwenanteil  in den Verlagen und landet nicht bei den Autoren oder deren  Institutionen. Gegen einen geringen Obulus, für die Archivierugn und  Zugänglichmachung hat ja niemand was, aber die Gebühren für viele papers  sind schon sehr happig finde ich. 


*Sorry für´s Trippleposting, aber offensichtlich kann man bei längeren  Texten keine Tippfehler korrigieren ohne dass die Hälfte dabei einfach  abgeschnitten wird .
Da scheint´s einen Fehler in der Forensoftware zu geben, denn das ist nicht das erste mal!!! 						*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2015)

*AW: passiv kühlende Schichten*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> So wie ich das abstract des papers verstehe,


Ich habe den ganzen Artikel vorliegen und es steht dann etwas mehr drin. Was Du beschreibst, ist eine gute Zusammenfassung des Abstrakts. 

Die Atmosphäre hat eine Bandlücke, in der im IR-Bereich abgestrahlt werden kann. Das entspricht aber einer sehr geringen Temperatur, 
auch wenn es unzulässig ist, eine Frequenz einer Temperatur zuzuordnen, aber man nimmt dazu die Maximalfrequenz der Schwarzkörper-
Strahlung. 

Atmosphäre ist eben nicht vergleichbar mit Festkörpern. Es ist ein anderes Verhalten. So ganz durch drungen habe ich noch nicht, welche
Frequenzen bevorzugt zum Abstrahlen genutzt werden und wie und ob man de Effekt auch z.B. für Kühlboxen nutzen  kann. Ich muss mir 
mal die ganze Arbeit in der Bibliothek holen.


----------

